# dispose



## MiamianIsraeli

מהו תרגום מתאים לתאר עסק שמטפל בזריקת זבל באופן אחרתי​


----------



## jupiter13

השם הנפוץ (והלא ממש נעים) הוא *איש זבל*.


----------



## MiamianIsraeli

jupiter13 said:


> השם הנפוץ (והלא ממש נעים) הוא *איש זבל*.


תודה, אבל אני מחפס פועל עם כונה נעימה​


----------



## jupiter13

אולי *פועל ניקיון *או *מנקה, *אבל מילים אלו מתאימות בעיקר לאנשים שעוסקים בנקיון מקומות ולא בפינוי אשפה.
אשמח לדעת לאיזו מטרה אתה צריך מילה זו.


----------



## a.t

?אולי עובד תברואה​


----------



## Nunty

ג'ופיטר, נראה לי שלא בדיוק הבנת את השאלה. מיאמיאן מחפש(ת) כנוי לחברה שעוסקת בפינוי אשפה, אם הבנתי טוב. לצערי אין לי מושג.​


----------



## jupiter13

צודקת, לא קראתי את השאלה כמו שצריך.
לפי מה שאני יודע אין לזה שם מיוחד.


----------



## MiamianIsraeli

חבל. בחור אצלנו אמר שיחשוב על זה. אודיע אם תהיה תשובה​


----------



## Nunty

לדעתי הבעיה היא שלא קיים כזה דבר בארץ למיטב ידיעתי.​


----------



## MiamianIsraeli

nun-translator said:


> לדעתי הבעיה היא שלא קיים כזה דבר בארץ למיטב ידיעתי.​


בסדר. ככה לפעמים​


----------

